# The Beast now lives. Sorta.



## scrimman (Dec 22, 2012)

This Epiphone 'Beast' (which is just a Gibson Explorer copy) is the property of my son's best friends father. He saw my other guitar and asked if I'd carve up his son's electric as well. It had been left out in a hot car, so the electronics were shot and the neck was a little warped. 
[attachment=15014]
[attachment=15013]
This guitar really was a beast! I had to strip the previous paint job to start the carving, then the wood it was made of (I've no idea what it is) pretty much fought me the whole time; very 'stringy', brittle, and did not want to take detail of any kind. So, I had to give up on the idea of putting scales on him. I wound up having to dry brush some white over the dragon to give it a chance of standing out. Still, it should play fairly decently once its rewired and strung up. I hope that my carving is worthy of the music that kid is going to make on it!


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 22, 2012)

Dude that is sick ! Nice work.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 22, 2012)

awsome peice ! duck


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 22, 2012)

I like it. Excellent job of fitting it into that shape. Carving wood that doesn't want to cooperate is a challenge.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow. Another awesome job. That is incredible.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow - Fantastic job. The only thing that will be better is the expression on his face when he sees it...
Scott


----------



## scrimman (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, and yeah, Scott....that's kinda what I'm looking forward to, too.


----------



## scrimman (Dec 25, 2012)

Also decided to make a vid of the progress as I carved it. I think it might help me to advertise my wares, so to speak.
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9G1CkDCW6k&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 25, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Dude that is sick ! Nice work.


Ha! that is just what I was going to say! Very Cool! I hope the kid's playing is worthy of the guitar!


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 25, 2012)

scrimman said:


> Also decided to make a vid of the progress as I carved it. I think it might help me to advertise my wares, so to speak.
> [video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9G1CkDCW6k&feature=youtu.be[/video]



Wow, you have some mad skills with video editing as well! Very entertaining, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 25, 2012)

scrimman said:


> Also decided to make a vid of the progress as I carved it. I think it might help me to advertise my wares, so to speak.
> [video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9G1CkDCW6k&feature=youtu.be[/video]



WOW  That vid is just to cool :irishjig: and the music :irishjig: A little Irish jig Rocky Top  The look on your face as it changes is priceless :DancingLeprechauns:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 26, 2012)

Great video Sean. Amazing work. 
Banjos and bag pipes... If that don't get ya going nothing will. 

When are we going to see that Mahogany emerge in guitar form?


----------



## scrimman (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks sir! Yeah, if you can rock the bagpipes you're really doing something! When I try it sounds like what I imagine a cat in a blender sounds like. I've still gotta dig myself out from this backlog of projects before the guitar can launch. Don't worry; those two magnificent slabs still tease me from their corner in the workshop. Thank God for Christmas break! Tomorrow I gotta finish one folding table and a 'hidden' cooler, build a steam box, continue carving the doors for our entertainment center, figure out how to make this @#!! folding chair actually fold without someone loosing a finger, clean the shop (well past due), and sharpen. Today was setting up several of those things and reacquainting myself with wood turning. I made my first bowl in about 20 years this evening; it's not great but its not bad. Fear not; it will become a guitar, especially since 'ole Fret440 gave me a clue about how to set up multi-scale guitars!


----------



## LAW483 (Apr 17, 2013)

Very nice! Awesome job.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2013)

I do not know why I was not notified of this post, some weird things have been going on around here? Anyway, we all know you are a talented carver and always enjoy seeing your work. But that video was just too cool!  I thoroughly enjoyed that.


----------



## WoodLove (May 23, 2013)

That's some mad skills right there...... 

If I could make a suggestion though...... at the end of the video I think a close up pic of the finished guitar would be nice. It would showcase your talent in a close-up view of the finished product. 

I'm in awe no matter what though........ absolutely awesome......


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 15, 2013)

scrimman said:


> Also decided to make a vid of the progress as I carved it. I think it might help me to advertise my wares, so to speak.
> [video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9G1CkDCW6k&feature=youtu.be[/video]



First of all WOW incredible work. Truly amazing. Second, Im just getting started on relief carvings like this (well nothing near this good) and I need suggestions on chisels and gouges. Whats a good brand and some good sizes and types to get to start off with? It seems like your a man who knows his way around these tools haha sorry for hijacking this thread!


----------

